# Want to trade my dog after a year



## hairhater (Oct 13, 2012)

My family of 4 rescued a mutt puppy a year ago, and payed 250.00 for the privilege. She's entirely adoptable, doesn't bite and is sweet tempered. I can't stand, and I mean cannot stand for one second more, the amount of hair that is everywhere. I have found hair on my kitchen counters and even in the fridge. It disgusts me and I don't want this dog anymore. She is banished to one room of our house, and must be carried outside to go to the bathroom, to keep the hair amount down even a little. I'm still cleaning up loads of hair, and the dog has taken to chewing up my son's toys and whining. I feel sorry for the dog, and think it would be better for her if she goes to a dog loving family that doesn't care about hair everywhere. My kids are not happy about this, and I feel that it might be fair in terms of the pet overpopulation of the planet if we trade her for a low or no shed breed, that way we're still taking care of one dog on the planet. I can't find a website or advertisement for this service. I'm interested to know any leads or ideas of how to trade dogs. Don't bother guilt tripping me, I don't care. I can't take all this hair.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

are you interested in suggestions that might reduce the amount of hair your dog sheds, or are you only interested in easy ways to get rid of the dog?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

All dogs shed. Regular grooming and brushing can reduce the amount of hair that gets everywhere else.

"Low shedding" breeds just means more of their hair gets trapped in their coat. Which means regular grooming is even more important since otherwise the coat can get matted.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

hairhater said:


> My family of 4 rescued a mutt puppy a year ago, and payed 250.00 for the privilege. She's entirely adoptable, doesn't bite and is sweet tempered. I can't stand, and I mean cannot stand for one second more, the amount of hair that is everywhere. I have found hair on my kitchen counters and even in the fridge. It disgusts me and I don't want this dog anymore. She is banished to one room of our house, and must be carried outside to go to the bathroom, to keep the hair amount down even a little. I'm still cleaning up loads of hair, and the dog has taken to chewing up my son's toys and whining. I feel sorry for the dog, and think it would be better for her if she goes to a dog loving family that doesn't care about hair everywhere. My kids are not happy about this, and I feel that it might be fair in terms of the pet overpopulation of the planet if we trade her for a low or no shed breed, that way we're still taking care of one dog on the planet. I can't find a website or advertisement for this service. I'm interested to know any leads or ideas of how to trade dogs. Don't bother guilt tripping me, I don't care. I can't take all this hair.


Maybe a reptile might be more up your alley. Contact rescue.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Please just send her to a rescue. Owning dogs is messy. If its not hair it's drool or chewed up stuff or vomit or poop. Just admit you don't particularly like dogs and get her a home that will stop hurting her by confining her for no reason. 

Then think long and hard about the lesson you just taught your kids about what we do to things that annoy us.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

pet store lady (as the kids at work call me) screams "furminator!!!"


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

My wife almost divorced me a few years ago.
I was a victim of "Male Pattern Baldness"....
My hair was everywere... exept on my head.

So...I shaved my head and grew a Goatee ...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Call the rescue you adopted her from and return her so a family that deserves her love can adopt her. You've done enough damage.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Please just send her to a rescue. Owning dogs is messy. If its not hair it's drool or chewed up stuff or vomit or poop. Just admit you don't particularly like dogs and get her a home that will stop hurting her by confining her for no reason.
> 
> Then think long and hard about the lesson you just taught your kids about what we do to things that annoy us.


This. Low shed dogs still shed. All dogs throw up, drool, and have the occasional accidents. If you're that determined to have a clean house, then you're not going to do well with a dog. Or a cat. Or a mammal at all, or for that matter a bird. Fish and reptile, maybe, but frankly those tend to smell. Honestly, just. Don't have pets.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Bring the dog back to the rescue. And do not get another dog...
I really dont want to be rude, but this just makes me mad. You thought your dog doesnt lose hair??? Ugh. Why cant people inform themselves before they get a pet...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shoot, over here we just own a broom and a vacuum.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you brush her thoroughly daily? Feed a quality food? Get her professionally groomed so they can blow out the coat? If not, you haven't given her a fair chance.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> Just admit you don't particularly like dogs and get her a home that will stop hurting her by confining her for no reason.
> 
> *Then think long and hard about the lesson you just taught your kids about what we do to things that annoy us*.


"No shedding" dogs is a myth. Dogs are messy. If your house must be clean then animals are not for you.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

You are not being fair to the the return her to the rescue


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> Please just send her to a rescue. Owning dogs is messy. If its not hair it's drool or chewed up stuff or vomit or poop. Just admit you don't particularly like dogs and get her a home that will stop hurting her by confining her for no reason.
> 
> Then think long and hard about the lesson you just taught your kids about what we do to things that annoy us.


Amen! Especially after going they two days of both dogs puking then while sitting on the floor playing & loving on them I saw all the fur that us under the couch after only two days since vacuuming. Never once did any if these things make me want to give up our lives, I actually smiled at the fur under the sofa, I'm weird.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a question.... are you bald? Your husband/children? What do you think happens to YOUR hair?


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with everyone else here, return the dog to the rescue and don't get another living, breathing animal. 



> Shoot, over here we just own a broom and a vacuum.


Me, too. Works fine for me.



> I have found hair on my kitchen counters and even in the fridge.


I have 4 dogs who shed a lot and I have never had dog hair in the fridge.



> Don't bother guilt tripping me, I don't care.


That much is very obvious.....hope your kids aren't messy....just saying.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

hairhater said:


> I have found hair on my kitchen counters and even in the fridge. It disgusts me and I don't want this dog anymore. She is banished to one room of our house, and must be carried outside to go to the bathroom, to keep the hair amount down even a little. I'm still cleaning up loads of hair, and the dog has taken to chewing up my son's toys and whining.


Dogs shed, some more than others. But if it's to the degree where you have to CARRY your dog out to the bathroom or it will, I presume, leave a trail of hair behind it, THAT is not normal. My dog sheds a LOT and there is no hair in my fridge. What is the breed guess (pictures?) and size? And be honest... Is it tufts of hair that's bothering you or can you not stand seeing even one strand of it? If it's the former, I would talk to a vet, and then maybe also a professional groomer, to see if there are any underlying issues. If it's the latter, then I would take everyone else's suggestions.

I've been in houses with high shedding breeds and those houses were spotless, while in another house there were tumbleweeds of fur rolling around the hardwood. I think it is definitely possible to have a shedding dog AND keep a clean house. My mom is practically OCD about fur, to the degree where she will sweep AFTER I sweep because she can see particles of dust that I apparently can't... And it isn't to say there isn't a shred of dog hair in our house because we have a shedding dog and there always will be hair. But you wouldn't be able to see it unless you looked closely. When I am home I spent 15 minutes a day or less sweeping/vacuuming. It isn't a lot to ask. 

As to chewing your son's toys and whining, I don't see how that's related to you "cleaning up loads of hair." Unless that is a separate issue that bothers you about this dog? My first suggestion for that would be to not let the dog have access to your kids' toys. I think you could foster a good child-dog lifestyle by explaining to your kids the importance of cleaning up after playing so that "the puppy won't break any of your toys or hurt itself by eating any of the pieces." Your kids seem to love this puppy and it would give them incentive to pick up their toys and it would also teach them responsibility in a fun way (ie, they "know more" than the puppy does, so they need to be conscious of their decisions, however small).
For the whining, more context is needed.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

hairhater said:


> My kids are not happy about this, and I feel that it might be fair in terms of the pet overpopulation of the planet if we trade her for a low or no shed breed, that way we're still taking care of one dog on the planet. I can't find a website or advertisement for this service. I'm interested to know any leads or ideas of how to trade dogs. Don't bother guilt tripping me, I don't care. I can't take all this hair.


My previous post had some suggestions but didn't answer your actual question I guess.

There is no service that I know of for this kind of trade. Even if one existed, who would to trade a magical 'non shedding' dog for one that drops hair like its hot, whines, and destroys toys? She might be sweet tempered and doesn't bite, but that is also ALL of the dogs in shelters (they test for temperament).* I have seen people offer animal trades on craigslist* (answer to your question) 

But I would say don't go into this under the false impression that you are, in any way, helping the pet overpopulation problem. Nothing about your post is noble so don't try to pass off your motive as such. There is no "fairness" to be considered here, only the present problem (dog hair) and how you are going to take care of it. Don't trouble yourself by throwing another possible dog into the equation.


----------



## Allan53 (Oct 11, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Dogs shed, some more than others. But if it's to the degree where you have to CARRY your dog out to the bathroom or it will, I presume, leave a trail of hair behind it, THAT is not normal. My dog sheds a LOT and there is no hair in my fridge. What is the breed guess (pictures?) and size? And be honest... Is it tufts of hair that's bothering you or can you not stand seeing even one strand of it? If it's the former, I would talk to a vet, and then maybe also a professional groomer, to see if there are any underlying issues. If it's the latter, then I would take everyone else's suggestions.


This is actually a good point. Have you considered talking to a vet, seeing if there's something abnormal going on (my first thought is a hormonal thing, but if I was right I'd be very surprised)? Might be a good middle-ground: if you can keep the dog with less (although not no) hair around, the kids'll be happy and you'll be happier because of the reduction in hair.


----------



## Allan53 (Oct 11, 2012)

hairhater said:


> Don't bother guilt tripping me, I don't care.


Might not be the best place to ask: I've only been on this forum for a little while, but the dominating idea seems to be pretty strongly against what you're suggesting.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

This is so sad. This is really what dogs get dumped at shelters for, something as simple as hair. 

Please rehome this dog or contact a rescue, explain your situation as I'm sure they'd love to hear, and please don't get another dog. All furred animals shed. Hell, even birds drop feathers. Get a fish or something. This is just pitiful. If not hair, it's going to be something else. Dogs require work and commitment and if you can't accept hair then there's really no sense in getting another dog who will likely have a similar problem that will put it back in this situation. 

*"Then think long and hard about the lesson you just taught your kids about what we do to things that annoy us."*
And now your kids know that when they get tired of a living, feeling creature, they can just dump it and trade it in for a newer model. 

You've had this dog for a year. You've given her a home, and made her feel like she was safe. She has a family and a purpose, and now, because of something she has ABSOLUTELY NO control over, she's going to be dumped again, and she'll have to watch the family she loves walk away from her with a different dog.
This is a living, breathing, feeling creature, who loves you and her family with all her heart. She's not a car, she's not a TV or a phone. She's alive. You honestly feel no guilt over this?

Just, please, don't even get another dog. Hair is the least of your worries.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Please return the dog to the rescue that you got her from so that she can be adopted by someone who will love and deserve her. Owning dogs is alot of work. They require brushing/grooming as well as feeding, training, and exercise. All dog coats require maintainance. There is no miracle dog that doesn't shed or require brushing/grooming except a stuffed dog. It seems that a dog is not a good choice of pet for you. It sounds as if you need the spare time to clean your house. I just hope that your kids don't track mud on your floors. They are harder to rehome.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Don't guilt trip you, indeed! Get over yourself because this isn't about YOU. This is about the poor dog stuck living in your "have to be immaculate" house.

Yeah, you need to get that dog into a loving, caring home because yours is clearly not. Contact the group you adopted from immediately and let that poor dog go to a home that will love him and treat him with kindness, which you are clearly incapable of. The lesson you're teaching your kids about the disposability of animals is truly disgusting.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

JulieK1967 said:


> Don't guilt trip you, indeed! Get over yourself because this isn't about YOU. This is about the poor dog stuck living in your "have to be immaculate" house.
> 
> Yeah, you need to get that dog into a loving, caring home because yours is clearly not. Contact the group you adopted from immediately and let that poor dog go to a home that will love him and treat him with kindness, which you are clearly incapable of. The lesson you're teaching your kids about the disposability of animals is truly disgusting.


^THIS^

I'm not sure why you got a dog if you are a "HairHater"? Please call the rescue and give them the dog back, so the dog can be adopted to somebody that will love him, HAIR & ALL! 

~Erica~


----------



## Shakespaw (Aug 5, 2012)

Your dog is chewing your son's toys and whining because you've been confining her in one room and not giving her enough attention, exercise, or stimulation. Don't you think you'd get a little cranky if you were locked up in one room all day and couldn't even walk through the house to go outside? 

When you take an animal into your home, you are taking on an obligation to give that dog what he or she needs to feel safe, loved, and content. You have not been doing that. If you can't do that for a dog just because she sheds more than you expected (and really, what exactly did you expect?), then you can't have a dog. As others have said, there is no such thing as a totally nonshedding breed. Pets are messy. Don't have one if you can't handle cleaning up after it. Anyone who would keep their dog locked up in a single room and refuse to allow the dog to even walk through the house just because she sheds shouldn't have a dog. 

There is no such thing as a service that just lets you swap out your dog for a newer model. The idea is ridiculous. Bring your dog back to the rescue where you got her and walk away. Then go get your kids a fish or a pet rock or something. Don't even subject a reptile to this kind of treatment - something tells me that if you can't handle dog hair, watching your iguana grow to six feet long or feeding your bearded dragon live insects isn't really going to be your thing.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hairhater said:


> My family of 4 rescued a mutt puppy a year ago, and payed 250.00 for the privilege. She's entirely adoptable, doesn't bite and is sweet tempered. I can't stand, and I mean cannot stand for one second more, the amount of hair that is everywhere. I have found hair on my kitchen counters and even in the fridge. It disgusts me and I don't want this dog anymore. She is banished to one room of our house, and must be carried outside to go to the bathroom, to keep the hair amount down even a little. I'm still cleaning up loads of hair, and the dog has taken to chewing up my son's toys and whining. I feel sorry for the dog, and think it would be better for her if she goes to a dog loving family that doesn't care about hair everywhere. My kids are not happy about this, and I feel that it might be fair in terms of the pet overpopulation of the planet if we trade her for a low or no shed breed, that way we're still taking care of one dog on the planet. I can't find a website or advertisement for this service. I'm interested to know any leads or ideas of how to trade dogs. Don't bother guilt tripping me, I don't care. I can't take all this hair.


I do not like dog hair ... but I have compromised because I "Love" dogs.  If I am finding hair in my fridge and on my counters ... it tells me that either the dog is not eating a food that is good for its coat (may have allergies) and general health ... or it has a medical issue ... or it is not being groomed enough. And lastly ... it tells me that maybe I am not cleaning the house well or often enough.

I have both kinds of dogs ... shedding and lightly shedding to almost no shedding. The almost "no-shedders" ... they mat without daily brushing. The shedder ... well I just vacuum more often and dust the house. I also give my shedder fish oil and vitamin E which helps with a good coat and also helps reduce shedding.

For re-homing the dog ... it is a shame for the dog and the children IMHO. As for getting another dog ... there will still be hair, mud on the floors, potty accidents, vomit when they get ill. It sounds as if the dog you have is a great dog. You may just trade your dog in for one who has tons of issues ... you may not be so lucky the next time around ... shedder or low shedder.

PLease ... if you feel you must re-home your dog ... be sure to take the dog where it will not be euthanized... or be sure to find a good home for the dog. It is a difficult road for dogs as they get older ... they do not get adopted as quickly as the "cute little puppy" over in the corner. 

I am sorry ... this is not a "guilt trip" .... but just the plain facts.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wait, I just had a thought. I doubt the OP is even reading what we're saying, but what if this dog is just blowing it's coat for the fall? 
OP, you claim you've had this dog about a year. Had the shedding ever been this bad before? Because, if not, this could be the dog blowing it's coat. The hair comes out A LOT and there's not much to be done besides grooming. 
If this is the case, then this is just a seasonal thing. Which, it's not to be taken as a comfort because I feel you should still rehome the dog to someone who will actually love her. But just sayin'.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I think this is an internet troll that came onto this site, posted something to get a rise out of it's members, then sits back and gets a kick out of the responses. If not it is a sad thing that a person has no forethought in either getting a dog or waiting a year until the situation gets to the point where the person is freaking out.

To the poster - if I'm wrong then you've been given some great advice ... this is from a person who had a long haired dog for 12 years.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Just a reminder: No matter how distasteful the point-of-view, we do not insult other members by calling them trolls. Not everyone is a "dog person." Sometimes a non dog-person gets a dog. Sometimes she even finds her way onto a dog forum looking for direction. THAT DOES NOT MAKE HER A TROLL. If you honestly believe a particular poster is a troll, the ONLY appropriate response is to report it, using the little triangle icon under the lower left corner of the post you wish to report, and let the moderators decide. Unless there is absolutely no doubt regarding the OP's intentions, we are inclined to give her the benefit of the doubt. There is NO room for speculation about this on the open forum. 

Those of you who are so outraged and offended by the original post on this thread might have a inkling of how I feel when someone mentions how much they hate children, or people in general. I was once a child myself. I have two adult children that I am very proud of and genuinely enjoy, but I don't call you trolls because you don't like children. (You don't need to remind me that this is a dog forum. It take more chutzpa than I have to join a dog forum and express a point of view that will immediately demonize you. A bit like walking into a Packer bar and yelling, "Go Bears!")

Dog Person, you've been given a short time out - a gentle slap on the hand - to give you time to read the forum rules and the various announcements in the forum stickies. You might start with this one: http://www.dogforums.com/announcements/98708-playing-troll-card.html

Just for the record, I find the attitude expressed in the opening post personally abhorrent. Part of becoming an adult is to learn that you will find the opinions and attitudes of at least half the world's population abhorrent, and you learn to deal with it. It is not always necessary to stand in line to chastise the OP over and over and over . . .


----------



## saitenyo (Sep 9, 2011)

To the OP: I have a Pomeranian, which is a breed that sheds large amounts of fur at least once a year and sheds small amounts pretty often. Daily brushing will help tremendously with hair all over your house. I find hair here and there, but not everywhere. It's all about maintenance. If the dog is eating a good diet and gets regular grooming attention, (assuming he doesn't have any medical problems that cause excessive hair loss), the shedding will be more manageable. Yes, you probably will have to vacuum regularly and may sometimes find shed fur, but I don't think it's that big of a deal to clean up. I'd vacuum regularly whether I had a dog or not.


----------



## moondancer (Aug 13, 2012)

At least she didn't trade you in!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

As HollowHeaven suggested, I have a Lab mix that sheds enough for wall-to-wall carpeting from about May - Aug, then he seems to shed less than me 

But, I think the OP is gone...


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

We have a number of hairy pets in the house, including a Border Collie and a Maine **** Cat, both of whom produce hair as a profession . I find hair in my bed, on the couch, on our clothes and in the corners of rooms between vacuumings. I have not, however, ever found hair on the counters or in the fridge, so I sort of wonder how you are accomplishing that. Does the dog ever get brushed? Regular brushing will remove loose hair from the coat, so there is less floating around the house. I also have to wonder if the environment you've created for this dog (locked away and carried outside) isn't causing the dog a lot of stress. Stress will most certainly increase shedding.


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you ever consider that maybe your OCD hair issue that is driving you crazy might be making the dog nervous? Dogs, as a general rule, shed when they are nervous. Honestly this makes me kind of sick, and it makes me sad for that poor puppy that has to deal with all this. You obviously don't love this dog at all. Do the poor puppy a favor and just send it to the shelter. And do the world of dogs another big favor and don't get another dog. Evidently, you can't handle all the responsibilities that comes with owning one. I'm imagining this poor puppy locked in you son's room with nothing to entertain himself with /except/ chewing on his toys. And I also imagine that he/she is not getting walked or played with. 
Get a stuffed animal and call it quits.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sure, by now, that the OP is appropriately contrite and additional piling-on is unnecessary. I'm inclined to agree with most of the posts, but there are only so many ways to say, "You're an awful human being who doesn't deserve to have a dog."


----------

